# Student visa tight processing time!



## BlueShrimp (May 20, 2011)

Hi, I understand the student visa processing time is 4 weeks (according to the CIC website) , I submitted my application online on the 18th May. However my course orientation day (it’s mandatory attendance) is on 20th June 2011. 

Q1. I am wondering if I am able to enter Canada on a visitor visa while my student visa is being processed. I plan to arrive around 1st to 7th June 2011 to find a place to live before my course starts

Q2. When my student visa arrives in Sydney, I can have a family member express post it to me in Vancouver. Can I then take the CIC “letter of introduction” to the CIC Vancouver office to process and complete my student visa?

Q3. With the above plan, can I enter Canada on a 1 way ticket, as it is the most economical plane ticket compared to a return flight; I have sufficient funds in my bank to leave Canada if needed.

Facts
* I'm an Australian citizen, so I shouldn't need to apply for a visitor visa beforehand.
* I've emailed CIC Sydney office they said it could take 28 days to reply - or not at all if my application is within normal processing times! 
* I've contacted the school to see if other students have been in similar cases.

Any suggestions or advice? Thank you

From a very anxious student to be...


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

BlueShrimp said:


> Hi, I understand the student visa processing time is 4 weeks (according to the CIC website) , I submitted my application online on the 18th May. However my course orientation day (it’s mandatory attendance) is on 20th June 2011.
> 
> Q1. I am wondering if I am able to enter Canada on a visitor visa while my student visa is being processed. I plan to arrive around 1st to 7th June 2011 to find a place to live before my course starts
> 
> ...


Your dilemma as I see it is that without your student visa you may not be able/permitted to register as a student for the orientation procedures.
You can enter Canada from Australia as a visitor but you may face some problems at Immigration with only a one-way ticket. If you do come in this manner make sure you bring every relevant piece of paper with you.


----------



## BlueShrimp (May 20, 2011)

Hmm. Thanks. I've been accepted into the school. I believe orientation is just getting to know your teachers and classmates etc etc.

I'm still awaiting reply from the school and Sydney CIC office (which may take a long while)

Does anyone know if it's possible for me to complete my student visa registration at the Vancouver CIC office?


----------

